# Cpt 21555



## soleson (May 18, 2011)

21555 x 4

Do I list multiples separately or change them in the units? I know lesions are separate but not sure about the tumors.

Thanx!


----------



## Hopp (May 18, 2011)

*Code 21555*

I believe that for the 21555 code you would also bill separately for
more than one tumor rather than units.  I probably would also list
the specific anatomical site.  Just my thoughs on this.
Deb, CPC


----------

